# My planted tank



## FireWolf (Jul 8, 2013)

Hello Everyone

just sharing a couple pictures of my planted 75G.

main center piece in it. is a Sword plant that I have had for the best of 3 or 4 years now.

does anyone know how big do they grow? this one has already overshot the height of the tank with one of the stems, reaching from the middle of the tank, all the way up, across the tank going down to the side reaching the bottom of the tank.

most pictures are after I trimmed the plant. but included one where the stem reaches outside

it has grown quiet a bit and just trimmed 5 more "mini swords" from it. previous cut was 2 .... so it is currently at 7 extra plants I have acquired from it


----------

